# You know you have a smoking problem when......



## cheech

- You are unable to park the car in the garage because there are multiple smokers taking up the room.
- You see scrap metal sitting around and you think I can make a smoker out of that.
- Your wife tells you that if you buy one more smoker you will be sleeping on the couch.
Ok now it is your turn to add some.


----------



## cajunsmoker

When you discover that you spend more time in Bed, Bath and Beyond now than you do at Lowes and Home Depot
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You know this really shouldn't be in the joke section,  it should be in the NonFiction section.


----------



## tonto1117

*You know you have a smoking problem when......* 


You have a two cryopac habit a day......


----------



## cheech

Folks what really started this is that I have my BSKD sitting in my living room right now so that I can work on the mods in the warmth of the house. Now I know I have a smoking problem


----------



## cajunsmoker

spent the afternoon in the cold and the wind repainting my BSKD.  Still have another coat to go.


----------



## larry maddock

when you bid on smokers on e-bay
that you dont really want..
and you know that with shipping its to much money for used cheap smokers--
im not kidding--
i might need help---


----------



## ultramag

You have more smokers than you do hands.

Your sitting in your living room at 10:30 at night taking pictures of your new smoker to share with your internet smoking buddies because they are the only ones who might actually care.

When you are contemplating mods for the aformentioned smoker before you even build the first fire in it.


----------



## deejaydebi

You go to your third grocery store in a panic because the only good looking fresh meat available to smoke is a chicken!


----------



## deejaydebi

I was just told to add this one by my better half ...

You know you have a smoking problem when...... 
When you have to buy another freezer to fit all your smoked meats in

(not really it's been so cold outside I'be been hiding stuff in an old footlocker!)


----------



## smokeeater

...your farts smell like hickory!


----------



## dacdots

When every time you go out to throw more wood on the smoker your last set of tracks in the snow are covered over,like today.


----------



## up in smoke

You know you have a problem when your dinner guests are starving, but you wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t let them eat til you finish your food porn presentation plate photo!


----------



## pigcicles

You're on the job at 3 in the morning wondering where you can put a smoker (or two) where nobody will notice


----------



## salbaje gato

you know you have a problem when all of your customers, know not to bother you on fridays because they know its smokin day. and when they 
pick their cars up fron the body shop, they smell like hickory.


----------



## cheech

a tree falls on your house and your first thought is will this be a good wood to smoke with


----------



## gunslinger

You have a smoker, a wood stove for heat and 4 cords of wood. The wood stove has cobwebs in it.


----------



## ultramag

I should have thought of that. My family is always grumbling at me and making fun because I have to take my pics after I bring stuff in and before we eat. My wife says, "he has to take pictures to show off for his internet smoking buddies."


----------



## meowey

You are thinking about cutting down a perfectly good tree because it would be good wood to smoke with!!!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hanifen

When you go camping with friends and find out they brought apple wood to burn in the camp fire so you take all their wood home with you.

or

You by pork shoulders by the case - ever had 80 lbs of pork shoulder in your freezer?


----------



## 2nd hand smoker

You know you have a Smoking problem when:

1- you spend a perfectly good Saturday afternoon searching the archives of your favorite Smoking Meat Forum.

2- you kick the kids out of their treehouse to use it for wood storage.

3- You won't use your seasoned hickory to heat your home durring a power outage.

4- you put your Smoker in the front yard and dress it up as Yard Art.


----------



## short one

Mrs. says:  You know you have a smoking problem when:  you take a week's vacation and spend it in the garage building a new smoker.


----------



## cheech

Or you have a week's vacation and you spend it in Missouri with a bunch of folks who love to rub butts and smoke


----------



## dawgwhat

I don't see any problems with these posts 
and I 'm a newbie


----------



## chris_harper

lol, same here.


----------



## cheech

When you sweat it appears to be BBQ sauce and sneezing produces a dry rub


----------



## Dutch

You know you have a smoking problem when......you can smell hickory or cherry smoke in the air and you follow your nose to find out what's being smoked and you end up in the next subdivision.


----------



## tonto1117

You ask for a new smoker for your 15th wedding anniversary...when you allready have two, and your a woman!!


----------



## cheech

When you hear someone is going to rub butts with the best and it does not make you laugh


----------



## rreub

you start a tree trimming business just to get wood

when you pray for an ice storm to pick up the branches off the trees


----------



## peculiarmike

Your wife asks why you need a trailer mounted smoker and just what ARE you planning to do with it? Says your ECB smokes more than we can eat now.


----------



## deejaydebi

This happened to me tonight ...

When your friends and family take you out to celebrate your new job and your watching the clock thinking that you need to get home to bone and brine your turkey and stuff your sausage for tomorrows smoke.


----------

